# aahhhh.... next year! happy sigh...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

What is changing in your kids schooling situation next year? 

I have released 2 of my 5 children into dual enrollment into the local college. The next one is taking most of her academic classes at a local homeschool tutorial. The 4th one is taking math there. That means that I only have 2 kids to teach at home, and no math higher than pre-algebra. AND I am buying a pre-prepared curriculum. No prep time! I have such a sense of relief right now! I think I was stressed without knowing I was stressed. This is good. This is a very good thing.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I hear your huge sigh of relief! Good for you, for determining what you can change to make life easier/calmer/more soothing. 

I'm still in the elementary stages of homeschooling, but the changes we made this year has helped a bunch. I'll continue with the choices already made. 

Somehow I need to get a few more subjects into the routine (science/history) that won't eat up huge amounts of time & stress. We're pretty relaxed in our approach and know that we do cover these subject by 'touching on them' along the way, but I still feel, at times, that we don't do enough of them. Neither do I want to have stress in our life when we _have _to do it.

Next year I'll work more on that balance.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DS is entering 8th grade, so lots of things will be changing for him. I am currently typing out all the questions for his history for next year and making notebook pages for him. Then I can hand him the guide and let him do it. Teaching him the skills of self learning. This curriculum will also step up his writing....a weak point for him. Science he will co-op again next year. There is talk that we will have a co-op for the younger kids science too....DD will be happy to be like the "big kids". A friend (with a masters in math) is going to do a Algebra co-op...where she does all the teaching and grading  Each year she'll do "the next level", so DS will follow that track. He's ready for algebra, but I hadn't planned on him doing it in 8th. So the kid will come out of 8th grade 3 1/2 credits!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

It was really nice when I had to stop worrying about college prep when my oldest started full time community college at 16. 

Last year my little one was in full time 1st grade at our local rural school so I only had my 15 year old (who has severe dyslexia) at home. How much fun we had last year! I am thinking about pulling my little one from public school and starting to homeschool her next year. Still deciding. Either way it should be another great year! 

Sounds great Cindy because you'll be busy with all your new farm endeavors next year


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My daughter is studying for her GED test this year. She hasn't had any testing, so it will be interesting to see where she stands when we start to tackle it. Hopefully she can pass it by the end of the school year, and move on to study for the ACT. The only subject I am concerned about is math (algebra). I guess time will tell! She is just turning 16.

She now has a job as well. She was hired yesterday as a part-time Dietary Aide at the hospital! YEAH!!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My oldest (16) is doing dual enrollment at the community college as well as a few classes at our homeschool co op this year. My 14 year old will be 9th grade and will have a full load. My youngest will be in first grade!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Starting next month, I will be teaching our two little boys. The oldest is 1/2 way through first grade. Then the 2 year old will be starting preschool. He already can count to 10 and say most of his ABC's. He has just picked it up from hearing his brother. :happy: I am excited. :bouncy:


----------

